# Kerry - Irland



## -=KDD=- (26. September 2005)

Servus,

ich fliege am Donnerstag 29.10 für 4 Tage nach Kerry/Killarney.

Weis jemand wie es dort mit dem Angeln steht, und welche Seen zu empfehlen sind?

Gruß


----------



## -=KDD=- (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kerry - Irland*

Weis keiner bescheit?
Ich fliege morgen!!!


----------



## bigcalli (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kerry - Irland*

War selber schon ein paar mal in Irland kannst unbesorgt sein es gibt unseren Hecht in jedem noch so kleinem gewässer.Selbst kleinste Teiche,Bäche und Flüße beherbergen so manche überraschung.Am besten beim vermieter nachfragen oder in Sportgeschäften / Supermärkten die Angelzeug/Jagdausrüstung vertreiben.keine Angst die Iren sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit im gegensatz zu unseren Deutschen mitbürgern (außnahmen bestätigen die Regeln). atz fatz hast du alle Informationen die du brauchst


----------



## zorgi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kerry - Irland*

Hallo -=KDD=-



Angeblich soll es im Lough Leane Lachse und Forellen geben. 

Nimm doch mal geeignetes Zeug mit und frag im lokalen Angelgeschäft nach. (Oder der lokalen Kneipe) 

Ich glaube schon, dass du in Irland ehrliche Antworten erwarten kannst. Mir hat mal eine Lady in der Angelkartenverkaufsstelle die Tagesskarte für einen Bach ausgeredet. Sie sagte ganz klar, dass sie mir zwar eine Karte verkaufen würde – nur dass ich eben nix fangen werde. Weil nämlich die „Locals“ auch schon seit längerer Zeit nix mehr gefangen hätten.

Und das Geld soll ich lieber ins Fischgeschäft oder die Kneipe tragen – da hätte ich mehr von. 



Was ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung zu dieser Region raten kann: Vergiss den Ring Of Kerry!!!!

Das ist reine Zeitverschwendung! Du fährst da stundenlang umher, auf der einen Seite eine Steinmauer und auf der anderen Seite Hecken. Vielleicht ist das aus einem hohe Bus heraus ja ganz nett, aber die Fahrt mit dem PKW war schwer enttäuschend.



Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß!



Zorgi


----------



## Pikefisher (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kerry - Irland*

Hallo -=KDD=-


bist du mit Leihwagen oder so unterwegs? Wenn du an Seen oder an den Atlantik kommst gibt es braune Wegweiser und zwar dorthin wo gute Angelplätze sind. Außerdem sind auf den Schildern meist die Fischarten aufgezeichnet, die dort vorkommen bzw. wo die Fangquote recht hoch ist. Genaue Stellen kann ich dir aber leider nicht beschreiben, da ich bisher nur auf dem Shannon Fischen war. Also Augen auf und braune Wegweiser suchen. Viel Glück und Petri Heil. |wavey: 

Pikefisher

P.S.: Grüss mir mein geliebtes Land. Danke im voraus. #h


----------



## Uwe_H (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kerry - Irland*

Lough Leane bei Killarney ist gut für Brown Trouts und auch Lachs (Achtung an die staatliche Lachslizenz denken!!!), natürlich auch das komplette Barsch-Hecht-Friedfischangebot. Der See ist kostenfrei zu befischen. Allerdings ist ein Boot ratsam...

An der Straße in Richtung Kenmare (über Moll's Gap) gibt es einige schöne Stellen die sich gut von Land aus befischen lassen, dort sind Parkplätze an der Straße, ein paar Meter weit laufen und schon bist du am See.

Wenn du auf Forelle fischen magst kannst du zu Lough Barfinnihy, das ist ein "stocked lake", eben mit Forellen besetzt, allerdings kein Forellenpuff. Du musst zu Moll's Gap hochfahren, bei Avoca Handweavers bekommst du im Shop auf der Passhöhe die Tageskarten für den See und dann geht es weiter in Richtung Sneem. Nach ca 1km siehst du dann rechterhand den Lough Barfinnihy, ein für die dortigen Verhältnisse kleiner überschaubarer See in luftiger Höhe...(zu befischen mit beliebigem Gerät, allerdings keine Form von Maden erlaubt!!!)

Wenn du einen Ghillie (Guide) suchst gehst du am besten in Killarney ins Angelgeschäft (O'Neills Tackleshop, Plunkett Street, in der Stadtmitte) dort bekommst du Telefonnummern und auch Tageskarten für andere Gewässer als die drei freien Killarney Lakes. Oder du fährst zu "Ross Castle", dort legen die Ausflugsboote ab und dort stehen die ganzen Jungs, da fragst du einfach jemanden und wirst dann zum Bootspaten geschickt der dir jemanden besorgt.

Viel Spaß in Killarney und trink ein Guinness für mich mit...


----------

